# Happy Birthday Jennifer Lopez 55X



## Akrueger100 (24 Juli 2015)

*Happy Birthday Jennifer Lopez

24-07-1969 46J*

*Jennifer Lynn Lopez ist eine US-amerikanische Sängerin und Schauspielerin. Weltweit bekannt wurde sie durch Songs wie Love Don't Cost a Thing, Baby I Love U!, Jenny from the Block sowie On the Floor und Dance Again mit Pitbull.
Geboren: 24. Juli 1969 Castle Hill, New York City, New York, Vereinigte Staaten
Größe: 1,64 m*​


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Juli 2015)

glueck09 für Jennifer


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

:thx: dir für die reizende Jennifer


----------



## Padderson (24 Juli 2015)

auch wenn sie ne Zicke ist - sie sieht einfach klasse aus!
Alles Gute:thumbup:


----------



## asche1 (24 Juli 2015)

Glückwunsch JLO und ein danke für die sexy Bilder


----------



## MetalFan (24 Juli 2015)

glueck09 an La Lopez! :thumbup:


----------



## TrebpatZ (24 Juli 2015)

Na dann Glückwunsch.


----------



## mc-hammer (24 Juli 2015)

Glückwunsch an die heißeste lady des universum


----------



## Hehnii (24 Juli 2015)

schöner Geburtstagsmix :thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## kueber1 (27 Juli 2015)

eines der schönsten Gesichter die man so sieht


----------



## canadian (7 Aug. 2015)

Diese Frau ist und bleibt der absolute Wahnsinn!!!


----------



## Essen4 (9 Dez. 2015)

Eine sehr hübsche Frau !!!


----------



## Milanooo (24 Dez. 2015)

Na Happy Birthday...


----------

